# Vodafone website - Viewing bills



## Conshine (17 Apr 2013)

I have a business mobile with vodafone.
When I go to the website, log on and go to My Usage and Bills, the sections have the spinning wheel, where it is trying to load the various sections of the page.

Anybody else having this problem?

It seems to have been happening for a couple of weeks now.

I need to print the bill off to make an expense claim.

I have Win 7, IE 9.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Boyd (17 Apr 2013)

Try another browser, works fine for me on chrome at the moment.


----------



## Leo (18 Apr 2013)

Working for me on Win 7 and IE 8.


----------



## Lee_Vodafone (19 Apr 2013)

Conshine said:


> I have a business mobile with vodafone.
> When I go to the website, log on and go to My Usage and Bills, the sections have the spinning wheel, where it is trying to load the various sections of the page.
> 
> Anybody else having this problem?
> ...



Hi Conshine,

Thanks for making me aware of this.

To enable me to get your query looked into further could you email me with your details via the Contact us form on our website quoting the code WRT135 - Fao Lee in the subject line?

Once sent you'll receive an automated reply with a reference number.  To ensure that it reaches me could you update the thread with this and I'll get back to you as soon as possible?

If you're unable to locate it could you email me with a contact number only at eforum.web@help.vodafone.co.uk and again quote the code WRT135 - Fao Lee in the subject line.

Kind regards,

Lee

Web Relations Team

Vodafone UK


----------

